
Show HN: YesDNS: An RESTful DNS Server Written in Go - alangibson
https://github.com/alangibson/yesdns
======
alangibson
I started YesDNS as a side project because I've always wanted an ultra-simple,
yak-shaving-free DNS server for standing up local development clusters. At
work, we often tend to forgo host name resolution in dev because dealing with
DNS servers isn't exactly hard, but it's painful enough that no one wanted to
bother to install the servers and maintain the zone files. Since I always use
some sort of provisioning tool, like Ansible or Puppet, I decided that the
simplest way would be to configure a DNS sever via REST API based on what the
provisioning tool knows about the hosts it is managing.

In addition to resolution of all the major DNS record types and request
forwarding, YesDNS also supports wildcard lookups. This is there to support
service name lookups a la Consul. We use it to associate Consul service names
with external floating IPs on an OpenStack cluster.

So far I've implemented just the bare minimum to make it useful. Please feel
free to open enhancement requests on Github if there's a feature you need.

